
Notion: A Product That Users Love, and VCS Can't Invest Into - ciconia
https://hackernoon.com/notion-a-product-that-users-love-and-vcs-cant-invest-into-2g1oe3zwq
======
rmason
The headline is a bit misleading. I took it they couldn't get VC's to invest
for some reason. But it's the reverse, they won't let VC's invest.

